# GTK20 breaks Firefox



## abishai (Nov 23, 2014)

I have a problem with www/firefox-esr update to 31.2 - it is strangely broken: it starts without any error, but the main screen is not updated. I can type the URL in the address bar, it actually fetches the page, but doesn't display it.

I tried to trace the problem and found that it is x11-toolkits/gtk20 update involved. Rollback to version 2.24.22 fixes the issue. Anybody else has the same problem? I'm on 10.1-RELEASE.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 23, 2014)

This happened to me also, using www/midori for now.  The problem also affects irc/hexchat.


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 23, 2014)

mail/thunderbird is also broken, as well as the regular www/firefox port.


----------



## fernandel (Nov 23, 2014)

...graphics/gimp
I downgraded to the previous version and all works again.


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 23, 2014)

There's already PR 195312. It seems like all the affected ports can work in non-maximized window. I can confirm that works.


----------



## EmeraldBot (Nov 24, 2014)

I have this problem as well, with www/firefox (that is, the regular version - it's not exclusive to www/firefox-esr). It caught me quite off guard, to the point where I deleted all local data and reset the whole thing. After updating all my ports that were outdated after the upgrade to gnome, it _seems_ to work fine for now, but I haven't tested it very thoroughly to be honest.


----------



## EmeraldBot (Nov 24, 2014)

Okay, never mind, still broken. Interestingly, the first window seems to work and respond fine; it's only all the others that refuse to update the contents.


----------



## abishai (Nov 24, 2014)

pkubaj said:


> It seems like all the affected ports can work in non-maximized window. I can confirm that works.


Can't confirm that, main windows is updated on resize, but not updates itself after. Better to wait the fix on old version.


----------



## rmoe (Nov 24, 2014)

I recently updated to 10.1 (amd64), too, and I do not experience those problems. My GTK is 2.24.25 and Firefox is 33.0.

Maybe it's because I got pi**ed by freebsd-update and basically updated manually. All I noticed so far (in terms of hiccups) is that I need to manually make/build some (dependency) ports like, for instance, h264 because portupgrade seems to occasionally fall over some ports. Typically the problem then is that I need to manually deinstall some old version.


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 24, 2014)

Fixed in https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=373199


----------



## free-and-bsd (Dec 5, 2014)

rmoe said:


> I recently updated to 10.1 (amd64), too, and I do not experience those problems. My GTK is 2.24.25 and Firefox is 33.0.
> ......


Don't know about this. I have the same versions as you do, but am having problems with Firefox!! It just freezes after resizing the window, be it the main window or children. Being started from terminal it gives NO error messages at all.

Wait a minute, there's an update from the ports tree, I'll see if it's fixed there.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Dec 5, 2014)

free-and-bsd said:


> Don't know about this. I have the same versions as you do, but am having problems with Firefox!! It just freezes after resizing the window, be it the main window or children. Being started from terminal it gives NO error messages at all.
> 
> Wait a minute, there's an update from the ports tree, I'll see if it's fixed there.


OK, my GTK version wasn't 2.24.25, and now that it has upgraded to that version everything is fine, I confirm .


----------

